# miss fitness



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

hi there,my wife wants to get into the miss fitness,shes just started the gym but could do with some advice,she used to do freestyle dancing so her fitness is reasonably good.all advice appreciated thanks


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pics


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Pics


Plus Rep T.F ! haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I suggest she watch the routine performed by these women because the routines is the important part to this class.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

By Miss Fitness I will presume you mean the highly gymnastic routine class and not Body Fitness which is something different. The fitness class here is the UK really doesn't have that many competitors for some reason. Some of this may be down to the retraction of the pro card status with the UKBFF. The NAC also have a fitness class and although IMO the shows are very poorly run here in the UK it is a completely different story in Europe where the shows AND standard are extremely good. They have just had the Worlds and there are some fabulous photos from the show. As Con says look at some videos of these ladies routines. It is IMO one of the most difficult classes as not only do the competitors have to train for a certain look they also have to have the BLLX of a very hard gymnastic style routine.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This kind of thing


----------

